# Do you pick up pax with groceries



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

Unfortunately I have picked up plenty of pax with groceries. Since I was parked right in front of them I didn't cancel. Not once did any of them tipped me despite the fact that I helped them with their groceries except one lady. I was sitting at shop rite parking lot when I got a ping at shop rite. As I was pulling up to the front I see my pax full of groceries. I cancelled right away especially since he ordered uber pool. So, what's your experience with pax with groceries? Btw, I don't mind if they have few bags they are carrying. But when they have a cart full of groceries then no.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lovelife said:


> Unfortunately I have picked up plenty of pax with groceries. Since I was parked right in front of them I didn't cancel. Not once did any of them tipped me despite the fact that I helped them with their groceries except one lady. I was sitting at shop rite parking lot when I got a ping at shop rite. As I was pulling up to the front I see my pax full of groceries. I cancelled right away especially since he ordered uber pool. So, what's your experience with pax with groceries? Btw, I don't mind if they have few bags they are carrying. But when they have a cart full of groceries then no.


i.i have little traps over the wheel wells in the trunk.
Carpet over hollow areas.
I like to tumble the grocery bags & trap canned goods while driving.

Instant Tip !


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Always shuffle.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Hahaha, grocery pool.


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> i.i have little traps over the wheel wells in the trunk.
> Carpet over hollow areas.
> I like to tumble the grocery bags & trap canned goods while driving.
> 
> Instant Tip !


I don't expect tips from regular rides but if I helped them with their groceries or luggage then they should tip me. I once had 2 girls with cleaning supplies but I didn't helped them because it was raining hard and I knew they were NOT going to tip. But I do help them if it's not raining.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

1st day picked up a walmart that was 2015

havent picked a walmart since

i kid i kid if i need milk or something from walmart, i accept park near auto center make my way to front to get a cart, accept my cancel fee & get my milk for free pro tip works for sams club or any other store business you have to run an errand to

learned everything 1st day 4+ years ago, no stores, malls, restauraunts, bars, schools, college campuses, churches, rail stations, clubs, events..... lol no one going to airport from there, ignore all requests in the tmz thirty mile zone from airport as im not going to airport for less than 30 bucks....ignore all 4.8s or less they dont tip, cancel anyone who doesnt respind to pretext, ignore fake names)initials)fake pics, dont work past 7:30pm, avoid events, if headed into traffic cancel.....and screen screen screen,

hotels 30+ miles from airport are the main pick up spots


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lovelife said:


> I don't expect tips from regular rides but if I helped them with their groceries or luggage then they should tip me. I once had 2 girls with cleaning supplies but I didn't helped them because it was raining hard and I knew they were NOT going to tip. But I do help them if it's not raining.


Mamma says " Life is like a bag of groceries. You never know what youll get"!


----------



## Driver Cat (Aug 16, 2019)

Lovelife said:


> Unfortunately I have picked up plenty of pax with groceries. Since I was parked right in front of them I didn't cancel. Not once did any of them tipped me despite the fact that I helped them with their groceries except one lady. I was sitting at shop rite parking lot when I got a ping at shop rite. As I was pulling up to the front I see my pax full of groceries. I cancelled right away especially since he ordered uber pool. So, what's your experience with pax with groceries? Btw, I don't mind if they have few bags they are carrying. But when they have a cart full of groceries then no.


I hate these pick ups. There's a higher frequency of them on Lyft during daytime business hours. My last one happened to be at night time - two women at a Publix headed back to a Motel 6. It was a short distance so I already knew it was going to be a $3 fare with no tip. I oppened my trunk so they could load their groceries but made sure not move from my seat. Shortly after I got feedback from Lyft saying 'pax appreciate hep with loading their groceries, blah blah' to which I though they must be out of their ****** minds expecting us to dole out white glove services for poverty level fares.


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

Driver Cat said:


> I hate these pick ups. There's a higher frequency of them on Lyft during daytime business hours. My last one happened to be at night time - two women at a Publix headed back to a Motel 6. It was a short distance so I already knew it was going to be a $3 fare with no tip. I oppened my trunk so they could load their groceries but made sure not move from my seat. Shortly after I got feedback from Lyft saying 'pax appreciate hep with loading their groceries, blah blah' to which I though they must be out of their ****** minds expecting us to dole out white glove services for poverty level fares.


You should have responded with drivers appreciate tips lol.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

I don't mind them since I don't get them too often. They are less frequent since I'm a night driver.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Driver Cat said:


> I hate these pick ups. There's a higher frequency of them on Lyft during daytime business hours. My last one happened to be at night time - two women at a Publix headed back to a Motel 6. It was a short distance so I already knew it was going to be a $3 fare with no tip. I oppened my trunk so they could load their groceries but made sure not move from my seat. Shortly after I got feedback from Lyft saying 'pax appreciate hep with loading their groceries, blah blah' to which I though they must be out of their ****** minds expecting us to dole out white glove services for poverty level fares.


only 2 hotels i ignore motel 6 cuz of the people & extended stay the people are fine but they usually need a uhaul lol


----------



## SuperBot (Aug 21, 2019)

Lovelife said:


> So, what's your experience with pax with groceries?


Grocery pax are non tippers and they can ruin your car with uncooked meat juices. You need good eyes to locate your pax from far.

Grocery cart full of bags - no way, shuffle

Couple of bags - may be

No bags - yes (usually employees)


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

SuperBot said:


> Grocery pax are non tippers and they can ruin your car with uncooked meat juices. You need good eyes to locate your pax from far.
> 
> Grocery cart full of bags - no way, shuffle
> 
> ...


Unfortunately many times it's hard to tell especially at Wal-Mart because they are bunch of people standing around.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Driver Cat said:


> I hate these pick ups. There's a higher frequency of them on Lyft during daytime business hours. My last one happened to be at night time - two women at a Publix headed back to a Motel 6. It was a short distance so I already knew it was going to be a $3 fare with no tip. I oppened my trunk so they could load their groceries but made sure not move from my seat. Shortly after I got feedback from Lyft saying 'pax appreciate hep with loading their groceries, blah blah' to which I though they must be out of their ****** minds expecting us to dole out white glove services for poverty level fares.


DOES THE BUS DRIVER UNLOAD GROCERIES ?

HE GETS BENEFITS & RETIREMENT !

HE DOESNT BUY FUEL, INSURANCE, THE BUS . . .


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

*"Do you pick up pax with groceries"*

Short answer: Yes

My car is classified as a sub-compact, but it is a fun game with both groceries and luggage to see if they can all fit in. So far I have not been defeated. One must think 3-dimensionally.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Lovelife said:


> Unfortunately many times it's hard to tell especially at Wal-Mart because they are bunch of people standing around.


the auto repair is in back, surly you can use $3-4 of something at walmart?

washer fluid, milk, a whole cooked rotisseri chicken, chap stick, deoderant, gatorade because the old pee bottle gettin kinda crusty, water mints for pax,.... the options are endless, last week i needed a new snow brush

btw no one who works at walmart can afford a chauffeur / private driver back & forth to work plus how big of a pos can they be if they cant find a coworker friend ir family member who could use the $5-10? or how stupid can they be to not utilize one of the dozen people walking out & offer $5-10 for a "ride 1-5 miles east west south north"

its better they learn the lesson sooner than later, cancel enjoy your fee & a whole chicken


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> DOES THE BUS DRIVER UNLOAD GROCERIES ?
> 
> HE GETS BENEFITS & RETIREMENT !
> 
> HE DOESNT BUY FUEL, INSURANCE, THE BUS . . .


No but he doesn't get rated and most likely false accusations since there are witnesses on the bus.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

troothequalstroll said:


> the auto repair is in back, surly you can use $3-4 of something out walmart?
> 
> washer fluid, milk, a whole cooked rotisseri chicken the options are endless, last week i needed a new snow brush


FANCY !
You brush your snow !

( i dont even brush the cat)


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SuperBot said:


> Grocery pax are non tippers and they can ruin your car with uncooked meat juices. You need good eyes to locate your pax from far.
> 
> Grocery cart full of bags - no way, shuffle
> 
> ...


^^^^This^^^^^ small cart is no more trouble than any ride. Two packed out Walmart carts will tie you up for 20-30 minutes for roughly $4.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> FANCY !
> You brush your snow !
> 
> ( i dont even brush the cat)


auto start ftw melts most of it & i use a long brush & scraper i bring from the house the small one i keep in the car for emergencies and when its cold the damm trunk dont want to stay open and auto closes so i use the small brush to prop open while waiting for pax luggage ; )

pet peeve are those folks on highway causing a blizzard from their roof snow and endangering everyone because all their windows covered cuz of course in a hurry

either someone stole my last brush or i forgot it while propping trunk, i think the latter as people only generally steal my iphone cables & i recall leaving it on ground but its about to be cold so im prepared for next cold front & have been android cables only for a few years after 2 iphone cables lifted no mo charging for them


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> per peeve are those folks on highway causing a blizzard from their roof snow and endangering everyone because all their windows covered cuz of course in a hurry


Agreed, those people suck.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Why do you say unfortunately? Don't like actually helping people? Goes against your personal philosophy?


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

percy_ardmore said:


> Why do you say unfortunately? Don't like actually helping people? Goes against your personal philosophy?


I don't mind helping people if they tip but almost all of pax with groceries don't tip not to mention it's a pool trip.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

percy_ardmore said:


> Why do you say unfortunately? Don't like actually helping people? Goes against your personal philosophy?


charity is charity

work is work & labor is to be compensted for, i do my good deeds on my terms on my time not while on a criminals clock or behest

as they say minimum wage minimum effort, less than minimum wage WAY less than minimum effort

if they paying you the minimum amount allowable by law just enough for them not to quit, employees going to do just enough not to get fired

$50+ an hour rides get $50 worth of service & professionalism $3 an hour gets $3 worth of service which is some used toilet paper & an attitude, im an equal opportunity worker

good thing im an "independent contractor"


----------



## Jleakakos (Jul 17, 2019)

Hate them, you never get more than 4$. Had one the other day, Lyft auto accepted it, nice guy and his gf in a wealthy area. No tip, so they got 2 stars.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

Driver Cat said:


> I got feedback from Lyft saying 'pax appreciate hep'


Not fair! Nobody ever thanked _me_ for the hep ...


----------



## Lancelot1 (Oct 27, 2019)

I had a little old lady who didn't want to get in my car at a grocery store. I texted her that I had arrived and I was waiting in the fire lane. She came out and didn't immediately see my Uber decal in my window. Then she asked my name. I told her. She said "How do I know that you ARE who you SAY you are?" I said, "Ma'am, were you expecting an Uber driver named Joe?" She replied, "Yes." I said, "How would I have known that unless I'm Joe? The app should show you a picture of me, tells you what kind of car I'm driving, and gives you my license plate number. If you don't feel safe, I understand if you'd like to cancel the request. But I'm parked in the fire lane and blocking traffic so you need to decide." Ends up she had 2 shopping cards FULL of groceries. I helped her load AND unload them ... no tip, naturally.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Lovelife said:


> Unfortunately I have picked up plenty of pax with groceries. Since I was parked right in front of them I didn't cancel. Not once did any of them tipped me despite the fact that I helped them with their groceries except one lady. I was sitting at shop rite parking lot when I got a ping at shop rite. As I was pulling up to the front I see my pax full of groceries. I cancelled right away especially since he ordered uber pool. So, what's your experience with pax with groceries? Btw, I don't mind if they have few bags they are carrying. But when they have a cart full of groceries then no.


I never pick up from grocery stores, not worth my time or effort!


----------



## UberesMierda (Oct 27, 2019)

Lovelife said:


> Unfortunately I have picked up plenty of pax with groceries. Since I was parked right in front of them I didn't cancel. Not once did any of them tipped me despite the fact that I helped them with their groceries except one lady. I was sitting at shop rite parking lot when I got a ping at shop rite. As I was pulling up to the front I see my pax full of groceries. I cancelled right away especially since he ordered uber pool. So, what's your experience with pax with groceries? Btw, I don't mind if they have few bags they are carrying. But when they have a cart full of groceries then no.


I always cancel on them.Too much abuse and they always live in front of the supermarket...


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

In my market, grocery passengers rate and tip the same as any other ride. It is inexplicable to me that these rides should be the same as any other, but I guess everyone needs a ride. I offer to load and unload their bags because I am motivated do it faster than they will. I also treat them exactly the same as any other passenger which probably helps.

My only complaint is that the rides tend to be shorter and less profitable on average since people rarely shop for groceries far from home.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

hey gusy, quick tip: most grocery store pickups will happen around the first week of the month. That is when people get their food stamps. 

Pepsi and Coca-Cola will also run their ads to coincide with foodstamp deposits at the beginning of the month as well.


----------



## Lancelot1 (Oct 27, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> no stores, malls, restauraunts, bars, schools, college campuses, churches, rail stations, clubs, events..... lol no one going to airport from there, ignore all requests in the tmz thirty mile zone from airport as im not going to airport for less than 30 bucks....ignore all 4.8s or less they dont tip, cancel anyone who doesnt respind to pretext, ignore fake names)initials)fake pics, dont work past 7:30pm, avoid events, if headed into traffic cancel.....and screen screen screen,


How the hell do you make any money?? (Rhetorical question ... please don't tell me.)



Jleakakos said:


> Hate them, you never get more than 4$. Had one the other day, Lyft auto accepted it, nice guy and his gf in a wealthy area. No tip, so they got 2 stars.


They can tip you the next day on the app. You rate someone down because you don't get tipped in cash at drop off?? I've received tips 2 days after the ride! Why don't you just put a sign on the back of the passenger seat that says, "Tipping expected or I'm gonna be an a$$hole."


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Once the groceries are loaded
I quickly hop in
Lock the doors
and head home

I call it Supplementing my supplemental earnings








Bye Bye and thank youuuuuuuuuu


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> Once the groceries are loaded
> I quickly hop in
> Lock the doors
> and head home
> ...


If thats a weeks worth of groceries:

You eat two bricks of Philadelphia cream cheese per day or what?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

homelesswarlock said:


> If thats a weeks worth of groceries:
> 
> You eat two bricks of Philadelphia cream cheese per day or what?


 I guess my last 4 passengers were planning on baking a Cheese Cake

I need to start contacting passengers be4 the trip and
Confirm they Didn't buy Philadelphia Cream Cheese


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Lovelife said:


> Unfortunately I have picked up plenty of pax with groceries. Since I was parked right in front of them I didn't cancel. Not once did any of them tipped me despite the fact that I helped them with their groceries except one lady. I was sitting at shop rite parking lot when I got a ping at shop rite. As I was pulling up to the front I see my pax full of groceries. I cancelled right away especially since he ordered uber pool. So, what's your experience with pax with groceries? Btw, I don't mind if they have few bags they are carrying. But when they have a cart full of groceries then no.


Yes, and they don't come up that often.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

The main reason I don't drive Saturdays, to many short trips. Usually I have the Ds filter set for the airport, so usually its a student going 5 miles that direction. Which gets me away for the local riff raff.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I don't mind, I just open the lift gate and let them load it up and take it all out on the other end. But I'm not helping another Taneekwa unload her 60 Walmart bags once we pull up to the In Town Suites anymore, **** that. Once and never again (and of course no tip).


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

Lancelot1 said:


> I had a little old lady who didn't want to get in my car at a grocery store. I texted her that I had arrived and I was waiting in the fire lane. She came out and didn't immediately see my Uber decal in my window. Then she asked my name. I told her. She said "How do I know that you ARE who you SAY you are?" I said, "Ma'am, were you expecting an Uber driver named Joe?" She replied, "Yes." I said, "How would I have known that unless I'm Joe? The app should show you a picture of me, tells you what kind of car I'm driving, and gives you my license plate number. If you don't feel safe, I understand if you'd like to cancel the request. But I'm parked in the fire lane and blocking traffic so you need to decide." Ends up she had 2 shopping cards FULL of groceries. I helped her load AND unload them ... no tip, naturally.


I would have let the timer run out and cancel. I once went to pick up a girl and when I pulled up she complained that I didn't have uber decal (our stupid governor in NJ signed a bill requiring U/L decal). I said to her it hasn't gone effect yet. I was hoping she would cancel because I don't like dealing with stupid and entitled pax. Seriously, they have our pic, make model color and license plate but that's NOT enough while all we have is your name.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

If I see the PU is at a grocery store or wall-mart, I decline it. If they entered by address and I accept because I didn’t know where it was, I will do the ride. Funny how I never get rides going TO the grocery store, only FROM. 

I won’t help load, but if we get to their house, and the carry a few bags at a time all the way into the house, thats rude. They should be unloading onto the sidewalk so I can leave. At that point, I will unload onto the sidewalk for them.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I wouldn't mind them if the pay were decent but most of these trips are $3 - $4. I'm not helping someone load and unload groceries for that. I mean I would if my rent were $250 a month as back in say 1985 but times are different now. It's just not fair to me.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

These should never be accepted. Let me rephrase, shouldn't be completed. The opportunity cost of this ride could have made you miss out on a better ride. Also, as someone mentioned, the amount of time it could potentially cost you. Even if they are employees, probably still a short ride, and definitely no tip due to frequent use of Uber.


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> I wouldn't mind them if the pay were decent but most of these trips are $3 - $4. I'm not helping someone load and unload groceries for that. I mean I would if my rent were $250 a month as back in say 1985 but times are different now. It's just not fair to me.


I don't understand how these pax think it's ok not to tip when we helped them with their groceries especially when we are NOT getting paid for that.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Always shuffle.


Only if they are going to make a gourmet dinner.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183854752930516992
People just don't understand our role. Yes, I personally probably would have helped this passenger 95% of the time. However, sometimes I'm just not in the mood and wouldn't. When we do stuff like this it is above and beyond. We're often being paid $2.50-$4.00 for these rides with no tip. It should not be expected or demanded that we help with groceries or act as medi-paratransit.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183194774376812545
Same thing here. One thing I will say: If the company gave the drivers more of the $7-$9 they charge on these runs then I bet this sort of thing would happen much less. The same for if customers tipped more. Drivers are driving off and canceling because they see these trips simply aren't worth it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179800696079753217
*cough*


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183854752930516992
> People just don't understand our role. Yes, I personally probably would have helped this passenger 95% of the time. However, sometimes I'm just not in the mood and wouldn't. When we do stuff like this it is above and beyond. We're often being paid $2.50-$4.00 for these rides with no tip. It should not be expected or demanded that we help with groceries or act as medi-paratransit.


I picked up a pax and she was obese and she had this huge walker. She apologized for her walker because I had a hard time putting it in my car. Worst part is she smelled bad. Nothing against people who are obese but they smell. After I dropped her she thanked me but no tip for helping her with huge walker. I 1 star her not just because she didn't tip but also because she smelled. I was afraid she might have left stain on my seat.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Cancelling upon arrival is usually extremely annoying behavior for passengers. I know there are rare instances where it cannot be avoided, but there are few reasons not to pick up when the person is there and there is no safety or practical concern. Early cancellations are always preferable for both passengers and drivers.

Also, there is no greater opportunity cost than getting paid $0 for 5-20 minutes of not being able to accept a ping. Cancel as early as possible if you have to do it at all.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> Cancelling upon arrival is usually extremely annoying behavior for passengers. I know there are rare instances where it cannot be avoided, but there are few reasons not to pick up when the person is there and there is no safety or practical concern. Early cancellations are always preferable for both passengers and drivers.
> 
> Also, there is no greater opportunity cost than getting paid $0 for 5-20 minutes of not being able to accept a ping. Cancel as early as possible if you have to do it at all.


Well I would say not wanting to load and unload 30 bags of groceries for $3.50 is a practical concern. With Lyft we can see the destination when hitting arrive. At that point we might "Nope out" when we see the entitled looking rider with 30 bags of groceries is only going ten blocks. Sure, ideally we would cancel before hand but then again when the pay is so bad that we would rather earn $0 for that 5-10 minutes then that tells you there is a pay problem. The riders are generally paying $7 or $8 for these short rides so why are we only getting $3?

Honestly in the past I have done this on principle. I'm not a "$3 butler". I have more self esteem than to load 30 bags of groceries for $3.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> Well I would say not wanting to load and unload 30 bags of groceries for $3.50 is a practical concern. With Lyft we can see the destination when hitting arrive. At that point we might "Nope out" when we see the entitled looking rider with 30 bags of groceries is only going ten blocks. Sure, ideally we would cancel before hand but then again when the pay is so bad that we would rather earn $0 for that 5-10 minutes then that tells you there is a pay problem. The riders are generally paying $7 or $8 for these short rides so why are we only getting $3?
> 
> Honestly in the past I have done this on principle. I'm not a "$3 butler". I have more self esteem than to load 30 bags of groceries for $3.


I think my market (Colorado Springs) is different enough that this type of ride is profitable more often, especially compared to not getting a ride at all. I have done a lot of grocery runs and not had a single one take any longer than an airport load/unload. 80% of people at grocery pickups are very friendly and don't want anything more than a quick lift. If I load them it is faster meaning the ride is done sooner. My average grocery ride here probably grosses $6 with occasional tips, which is not that bad since they are over very quickly.

If someone is going to a store and back, of course forget it, I am almost never doing it unless they can be out in 3 minutes. _That _is butler work that I am not getting paid enough for. Most grocery rides in my market are pretty much exactly the same as a typical ride.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

x


Lancelot1 said:


> How the hell do you make any money?? (Rhetorical question ... please don't tell me.)
> 
> 
> They can tip you the next day on the app. You rate someone down because you don't get tipped in cash at drop off?? I've received tips 2 days after the ride! Why don't you just put a sign on the back of the passenger seat that says, "Tipping expected or I'm gonna be an a$$hole."


xl only mostly the same 9 hotels 40+ miles from the airport with smart tint for the toll from my bed

1 a day 1500 a month
2 a day 3000 a month
3 a day 4500 a month

thats after gas on a fully depreciated xl only vehichle prob not worth 2500

works for me but i have to ignore or cancel 90+% of requests because i excercise my right to not work for free, on xl only it can he hours between pings but 1 a days guaraunteed

2 least a few days a week & a day or 2 can knock 3 out before first take starts but usually playing ghost car by then

if i get paid for the ride its 5 stars

if i dint get paid on the ride read less than 8-10$ gross read didnt go 10 miles & you didnt cash tip me you are the @$$ hole and i never want to share oxygen or my ride with human trash like that so 1 star

i couldnt legally drive in 1985 & wouldnt willing accept a contract in 1985 that paid $4 gross lmao in 1995 i was & you still needed $5 "on it" to ride & you were my friend ir family member right next to me or prob going the same area, foh im not a child and i dont work for childrens wages thats a 1 star ride & rider neva more than once lol

if pre teen & teenage me can roll up $2 in pennies to tip the pizza guy & 20s+ me can tip $2-5+ on bottle or plate deliver any other "adult" can tip for human delivery, other drivers need to know theyre accepting human scum

pretty binary far as i see it

tipping is expected in amerikkka 1950s episodes of popeye had brutus stealing fares because "hes a healthy tipper" taxi turvy






cancelled a $4 gross ride for a $65 gross ride & do all the time sorry not sorry pay me like a child i can act like one










as many restauraunt workers who ironically rarely tip state if you cant afford to tip you cant afford to eat out so if you cant afford to tip your chauffeur you cant afford a xhaueffeur & if you cabt even affird a car you certainly cant afford a private driver, matter of fact if you make less than $20 an hour you should prob be driving yourself to your job


----------



## Coolpad_24 (Jun 18, 2019)

I never sit in a grocery store parking lot. BIG NO NO!
U get EXACTLY what u looking for..


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

I can't believe that people have not gotten with it and used the various grocery delivery services out there. I know, I do.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I can't believe that people have not gotten with it and used the various grocery delivery services out there. I know, I do.


i cant believe people have gotten so lazy they cant spend 20 minutes hunting & gathering at an air conditioned big box normarlly within 20 minutes of their domicile

lets see 40+ minutes maybe 3 times a year at the warehouse club, 20 minutes every 2 weeks at the grocery store

600 minutes at the most so 10 hours PER year hunting & gathering calories from all over the globe

pretty sure thats 1 day out in the woods or on a boat

i find spending billions or at this point trillions on drone delivery because getting pringles is tough absurd & a ludicrous amount of energy spent on trying to avoid paying a much more efficient human a living wage but its amerikkka ef yeah tp for your bunghole delivered by a robot for under costs woo hoo theyll make it up in volume yeah thats the ticket

pretty sure a van or 3 along with least 15 an hour would be a much more efficient food to mouth delivery platform they could even have a real live human to answer a phone & handle logistics oh my the horror the horrir the ilumminati pizza shops can only hold the secret to 20-30 min delivery for so long....

but then again im too lazy for spell check i mean its not hard wired & needed for survival but sentance structure & mcchicken taco delivery matters


----------



## Sampson10 (Jun 14, 2019)

I picked up two grocery rides, in my first week.

the first one was at a Trader Joe’s 30 something and his mommy. I helped them load and unload at the house, no tip $3 trip.

the second was at a was at wal mart a husband and wife trucker team, took them to the truck stop and helped them load the groceries into the cab. $6 trip and they tipped me $5 

even though the 2nd was ok, that was enough for me, I could tell loading others peoples shopping was unprofitable and I never took another one.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

troothequalstroll said:


> i cant believe people have gotten so lazy they cant spend 20 minutes hunting & gathering at an air conditioned big box normarlly within 20 minutes of their domicile
> 
> lets see 40+ minutes maybe 3 times a year at the warehouse club, 20 minutes every 2 weeks at the grocery store
> 
> ...


That was incredibly long winded, wow.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2019)

People with groceries, baby strollers, walkers, Household belongings, Construction materials, man I Have it all. as long is not an hazard It's our job to give these people a ride. you can help them and give your service if you want but you can't expect a tip for helping others. I helped everyone because i don't want any one to slam my trunk door of my Suv also because i make sure whatever they put in the trunk are place properly and nothing close to any of my glass windows


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> People with groceries, baby strollers, walkers, Household belongings, Construction materials, man I Have it all. as long is not an hazard It's our job to give these people a ride. you can help them and give your service if you want but you can't expect a tip for helping others. I helped everyone because i don't want any one to slam my trunk door of my Suv also because i make sure whatever they put in the trunk are place properly and nothing close to any of my glass windows


I can not even picture doing a grocery run. Yeah, pick up some bread, milk, and wine, but not a full blown, full grocery shopping trip. That idea is just obscene to me and once again, I am a rider.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2019)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I can not even picture doing a grocery run. Yeah, pick up some bread, milk, and wine, but not a full blown, full grocery shopping trip. That idea is just obscene to me and once again, I am a rider.


I don't like many things about this job yet I still do it because is my job not my comfort zone. I had even College students using my car as an uhaul for moving and guess what no tips from that either. I don't know in your market but besides uber polices we have here In NYC the TLC (taxi limousine commission) that regulate all taxi industry they tell us you can't deny a passenger for bringing belongings to your car unless items are too heavy for the car or they are hazard. You are in the service industry is for you to provide not to be pleased always with tips for everything you do for your pax


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

On lyft I will not accept grocery store requests and will cancel upon learning of the pickup location.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I don't like many things about this job yet I still do it because is my job not my comfort zone. I had even College students using my car as an uhaul for moving and guess what no tips from that either. I don't know in your market but besides uber polices we have here In NYC the TLC (taxi limousine commission) that regulate all taxi industry they tell us you can't deny a passenger for bringing belongings to your car unless items are too heavy for the car or they are hazard. You are in the service industry is for you to provide not to be pleased always with tips for everything you do for your pax


I can not even imagine catching a driver in NYC when the public transportation options are endless. Here, we are lucky if there are 4 drivers out. Here is what I am looking at this very minute.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2019)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I can not even imagine catching a driver in NYC when the public transportation options are endless. Here, we are lucky if there are 4 drivers out. Here is what I am looking at this very minute.


Well some people want to get more comfort to bring their groceries home especially if they are bringing more that 4 bags and have kids etc. Hey it's their money if they wanna pay for Uber even is more expensive than then bus and/or train let them have as for me off course I prefer rides that are longer and more profitable but like I said earlier i am out there to provide service not too pleased all times


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> People with groceries, baby strollers, walkers, Household belongings, Construction materials, man I Have it all. as long is not an hazard It's our job to give these people a ride. you can help them and give your service if you want but you can't expect a tip for helping others. I helped everyone because i don't want any one to slam my trunk door of my Suv also because i make sure whatever they put in the trunk are place properly and nothing close to any of my glass windows


my job is to make a profit for the independent business i run as an independent contractor

"ride" does not include baggage handling, which requires physical labor whether a pound, 50 or 100+ since we are not compensated for medical or workers comp if i put 1 hand on a bag a tip is expected, if i deliver you alive a tip is expected, i dont want to share oxygen with people who feel and or act otherwise, we are cut from a different cloth & those "humans" can enjoy a different driver next time & every time cuz it wont be me twice

anyhoo grocery stores are a no pickup zone sans the free gallon o milk or a whole chicken from the cancel fee


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> my job is to make a profit for the independent business i run as an independent contractor
> 
> "ride" does not include baggage handling, which requires physical labor whether a pound, 50 or 100+ since we are not compensated for medical or workers comp if i put 1 hand on a bag a tip is expected, if i deliver you alive a tip is expected, i dont want to share oxygen with people who feel and or act otherwise, we are cut from a different cloth & those "humans" can enjoy a different driver next time & every time cuz it wont be me twice
> 
> anyhoo grocery stores are a no pickup zone sans the free gallon o milk or a whole chicken from the cancel fee


You are feeling entitled to get tips because you are doing things you aren't required. Yes is true you aren't cover for helping lifting 50+ pounds but where is your Human courtesy? are we expecting to pay all human favors with money always? at the end of day is your choice not to do because you aren't getting tips or you find it worthless but those riders need a ride and if everyone act like i m not getting a tip for this and that then Uber will become the worst service industry


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> You are feeling entitled to get tips because you are doing things you aren't required. Yes is true you aren't cover for helping lifting 50+ pounds but where is your Human courtesy? are we expecting to pay all human favors with money always? at the end of day is your choice not to do because you aren't getting tips or you find it worthless but those riders need a ride and if everyone act like i m not getting a tip for this and that then Uber will become the worst service industry


in amerikkka tipping cab driver is customary & has been for almost 100 years since cars were invented

1950s popeyes cartoons had brutus stealing fares because "healthy tipper"






if you dont like it dont use the service its not for you, you dont comprehend how it works, ill provide CHARITY when i feel like it on MY time at MY discretion im a for hire driver & i expect to be compensated for it especially if you dont intervene when i grab your bags & load them, but most of my xl airport business which is 90+% of my rides do tip, the x tier or pool lol customer base does not

90+% of people tip for pizza, plate, bottle delivery if you dont tip for human delivery you are trash periodt studies show 60% of uber lyft riders are trash

theyre rating gives you the choice to accept trash in your world or not to i did my job with the 1 star

uber lyft is already the worst their orrganizied crime rackets posing as ponzi scams, riders look for cheapest price closest driver periodt no loyalty any1 come with a cheaper price thats who they choose, these are people who cant afford cars, have multiple duis, suspended licenses, cant afford insurance, dont have friends or family thatll take their money anymore, drug dealers, mis pimps, seniors with no family at this point

half the people using the service cant afford it and generally belong on a bus at this point, theres a reason poor peiple dont have chauffeurs


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2019)

In United State Of America not just America.....People are so entitled to get always what they want. you are being compensated aren't you getting pay for the ride or the government is forcing to do it for free?always we want more pay,we want more benefits, Now Uber driver want tips just because anything discomfort or effort a ride might cause. like seriously how spoiled is this nation becoming


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> In United State Of America not just America.....People are so entitled to get always what they want. you are being compensated aren't you getting pay for the ride or the government is forcing to do it for free?always we want more pay,we want more benefits, Now Uber driver want tips just because anything discomfort or effort a ride might cause. like seriously how spoiled is this nation becoming


no on rides not going 10+ miles at illegal predatory 1970s cab rates of .60 per mile im NOT getting paid, its a contract with illegal terms i wouldnt willingly agree to in 1985 so if you dont cash tip on those rides you used an app to steal from me, im not stoopid & i know riders not stoopid they know what they doing & its an instant 1 star regardless of the type of person they are

i do this for profit only

tipping cabs in the 50s was entitled? lol its how its always been & loser pieces of trash who dont tip mad because theyre savior travis ks plan back fired, 1 star for you big deal eventually a desperate idiot math flunkie will get you & you can stiff them or get a new 5 star account as these ponzi scams dont care about driver safety


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> In United State Of America not just America.....People are so entitled to get always what they want. you are being compensated aren't you getting pay for the ride or the government is forcing to do it for free?always we want more pay,we want more benefits, Now Uber driver want tips just because anything discomfort or effort a ride might cause. like seriously how spoiled is this nation becoming


Spoiled? On a good day with hard work I can gross more than $200. I'm not entitled to that amount, but rather I earn it through knowledge of my area and judicious use of my time. One person with a shopping stop makes that $200 goal nearly impossible.

This is about the terms of the contract, not about the pay rates. Uber pays us to drive, not to stop. If you don't believe me, find out what you would make in an hour stopped vs. driving 30 miles. In some markets you'd be taking an 100% pay cut. Most drivers make _less than minimum wage_ while stopped on a fare.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> no on rides not going 10+ miles at illegal predatory 1970s cab rates of .60 per mile im NOT getting paid, its a contract with illegal terms i wouldnt willingly agree to in 1985 so if you dont cash tip on those rides you used an app to steal from me, im not stoopid & i know riders not stoopid they know what they doing & its an instant 1 star regardless of the type of person they are
> 
> i do this for profit only
> 
> tipping cabs in the 50s was entitled? lol its how its always been & loser pieces of trash who dont tip mad because theyre savior travis ks plan back fired, 1 star for you big deal eventually a desperate idiot math flunkie will get you & you can stiff them or get a new 5 star account as these ponzi scams dont care about driver safety


I don't know about the rate you are getting in your market but what cab rates are independently from Uber Lyft and other ridesharing are. They are the one controlling the price not the passenger. the passenger is paying for the price offered to them and recommended to tip "Not Obligated" if you believe there is not enough profit on this then you should find a gig that pays more. The problem here is that many people I am not saying you but many people aren't willing to educate themselves gather more skill so they can provide higher quality service they simply wants to get pay more because here i am breathing i deserve more and that's it.



waldowainthrop said:


> Spoiled? On a good day with hard work I can gross more than $200. I'm not entitled to that amount, but rather I earn it through knowledge of my area and judicious use of my time. One person with a shopping stop makes that $200 goal nearly impossible.
> 
> This is about the terms of the contract, not about the pay rates. Uber pays us to drive, not to stop. If you don't believe me, find out what you would make in an hour stopped vs. driving 30 miles. In some markets you'd be taking an 100% pay cut. Most drivers make _less than minimum wage_ while stopped on a fare.


I perfectly understand what are you saying and agree with you in that part some ride get you more profit that others. but this is an self employment gig you are not an employee Uber is not your employer so minimum wage gap doesn't apply to you so it's up to you to hustle your money. I do the same I tried to stay away from areas where i only get short rides and less chances of getting tips like The Bronx I don't like to work there but if a pax is going there i must do However i manage my way out of it or drive to surge area. in few words the option for you to make your own decisions and hustle your money is there we just can't expect riders pay for the inconveniences like taking groceries or stop longer to strap a kid. it's not up to them to adjust to your needs


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I’m not entitled to them caring about my time, but they are not entitled to have me and my car as long as they want. As an independent contractor part of the hustle is being willing to cut losses. If they want to pay the difference so I don’t have to cut losses, that is up to them.

For example, a guy wanted to stop for 15 minutes and asked me what it was worth to me. I said $8 and he agreed. If he had said no, I might have had to also say no.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Last Walmart ping I got was 15 min away. Within 2 min pax calls and says Where The Fcck Are You?? I have to go to work! All I can say is I’m en route to your location. Pax continues cussing me out demanding I cancel because he’s already burned thru two cancel fees trying to get a ride. I told him, yes you may cancel the ride if the wait is too long for you. Cuss cuss cuss. Finally I say ok I will cancel for you. Cancel. Bam, my 0% cancel rate jumps to 1%. Total paxholio.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Lovelife said:


> Unfortunately I have picked up plenty of pax with groceries. Since I was parked right in front of them I didn't cancel. Not once did any of them tipped me despite the fact that I helped them with their groceries except one lady. I was sitting at shop rite parking lot when I got a ping at shop rite. As I was pulling up to the front I see my pax full of groceries. I cancelled right away especially since he ordered uber pool. So, what's your experience with pax with groceries? Btw, I don't mind if they have few bags they are carrying. But when they have a cart full of groceries then no.


Hell no.


----------



## LyftAreThieves (Nov 2, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> You are feeling entitled to get tips because you are doing things you aren't required. Yes is true you aren't cover for helping lifting 50+ pounds but where is your Human courtesy? are we expecting to pay all human favors with money always? at the end of day is your choice not to do because you aren't getting tips or you find it worthless but those riders need a ride and if everyone act like i m not getting a tip for this and that then Uber will become the worst service industry


Just like any other service business WE EXPECT TIPS!!! Waiters get a nominal hourly rate and aren't forking out gas/maintenance/insurance coverage for their customers. We aren't paid money per hour yet we still incur all those expenses we just to do the job. If you're no compensated a minimum wage by employer, thus tips are expected.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2019)

LyftAreThieves said:


> Just like any other service business WE EXPECT TIPS!!! Waiters get a nominal hourly rate and aren't forking out gas/maintenance/insurance coverage for their customers. We aren't paid money per hour yet we still incur all those expenses we just to do the job. If you're no compensated a minimum wage by employer, thus tips are expected.


If you are doing this for tips then quit. Simple people gotta stop acting like the world owns them something. As long as you are working you must be paid for it, If you tips Great if not them whack it off!!!


----------



## LyftAreThieves (Nov 2, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> If you are doing this for tips then quit. Simple people gotta stop acting like the world owns them something. As long as you are working you must be paid for it, If you tips Great if not them whack it off!!!


Wow....new it wouldn't take long to get some Uber corporate trash to chime in.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2019)

LyftAreThieves said:


> Wow....new it wouldn't take long to get some Uber corporate trash to chime in.


Ilmao if you hate Uber that much then; why work with(not for) them? I am just implying it's up to you to go out there and find the most lucrative way to get your Money. The Government, Uber, Pax not of them are going to make it for you. My advice is stop crying over threats and candies just treat yourself better and don't expect anyone to improve your situation


----------



## LyftAreThieves (Nov 2, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Ilmao if you hate Uber that much then; why work with(not for) them? I am just implying it's up to you to go out there and find the most lucrative way to get your Money. The Government, Uber, Pax not of them are going to make it for you. My advice is stop crying over threats and candies just treat yourself better and don't expect anyone to improve your situation


Part of improving yourself is not allowing dishonest shady people to get over on you. Your mom comes over to my house and performs a service. I then refuse to pay her for the work she has done. I guess she wouldn't try to get that money I owed her for her work right? So I should be able to just keep doing that forever and ever without accountability? I know why you're taking the shady side of Uber/Lyft because you are a shill trolling the boards for them.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Why should I? They're always min-fares (or close to it) and they are going to take up more time than a typical min-fare. I understand they want an affordable option to get to/from the store, but that doesn't mean it has to be me.


----------



## LyftAreThieves (Nov 2, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> If you are doing this for tips then quit. Simple people gotta stop acting like the world owns them something. As long as you are working you must be paid for it, If you tips Great if not them whack it off!!!


 So "Simple People" only work for Uber/Lyft or only "Simple People" shouldn't be paid tips, or "Simple People" shouldn't expect to be compensated for providing a service just like Skycaps, Bellhops, Limo Service, Bartenders, waiters, etc? Of all those I mentioned "ZERO" put out any cost, and all get paid hourly wages....Uber/Lyft drivers do not. Now go take that back to your Uber/Lyft corporate handlers and you and them can SMD.



NauticalWheeler said:


> Why should I? They're always min-fares (or close to it) and they are going to take up more time than a typical min-fare. I understand they want an affordable option to get to/from the store, but that doesn't mean it has to be me.


Amen brother.....exactly. Uber/Lyft drivers aren't riding around for gas money. Pay attention to thread, we have a corporate shill for Uber trolling....."CJ/NYC


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183854752930516992
> People just don't understand our role. Yes, I personally probably would have helped this passenger 95% of the time. However, sometimes I'm just not in the mood and wouldn't. When we do stuff like this it is above and beyond. We're often being paid $2.50-$4.00 for these rides with no tip. It should not be expected or demanded that we help with groceries or act as medi-paratransit.
> 
> 
> ...


Drivers should tweet back and educate them on how much we get paid for grocery trip and if they don't tip then the trip it's not worth it. They would do the same if they were in our shoes.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2019)

LyftAreThieves said:


> So "Simple People" only work for Uber/Lyft or only "Simple People" shouldn't be paid tips, or "Simple People" shouldn't expect to be compensated for providing a service just like Skycaps, Bellhops, Limo Service, Bartenders, waiters, etc? Of all those I mentioned "ZERO" put out any cost, and all get paid hourly wages....Uber/Lyft drivers do not. Now go take that back to your Uber/Lyft corporate handlers and you and them can SMD.
> 
> 
> Amen brother.....exactly. Uber/Lyft drivers aren't riding around for gas money. Pay attention to thread, we have a corporate shill for Uber trolling....."CJ/NYC


Lol like I dunno that.... by my user name you understand i work in a very busy market which is NYC. all I heard is lots of crying from all you guys. hmmm they don't pay me enough for this, We Must get tips, Etc. You people are just so spoiled and it's not your fault you were told by Uber you would make competitive wages. Like I said before and will keep saying if there's not money on this gig stop doing it. if handle groceries is too much for you don't do it. if driving is too hard for you don't do it. whining over your job doesn't make it any better and way worst expecting pax to pay on tips to make it even for you. It's your responsibility to make full use of this job not all around. with this I rest my case i hope some of ya stop the whining and move forward with your life and get the most you can out there.


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

I learned very early not to do pick ups at super Markets esp Walmart. I got a ping in my newbie days from Walmart. It was a couple with 2 carts full of huge boxes, I have a medium size suv and I could have squeezed it in but the lady sat down inside and did nothing and the guy was annoyed that I had my gym bag and a couple of other things in my trunk. I could have fit the stuff in but the attitude and lack of cooperation called for a cancel sorry I can’t fit this in here I’m not an uhaul.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Had one just today. When I got to the front of the store I saw a guy with metal crutches limping out of a scooter cart with two bags of groceries. I happily loaded both bags and when we got to his place I carried both bags to his porch. I will happily go out of my way to help someone who truly needs it.

No tip but I already had a surge charge.

Anyone else; better hope I'm in a good mood.


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

Nightrider82 said:


> I learned very early not to do pick ups at super Markets esp Walmart. I got a ping in my newbie days from Walmart. It was a couple with 2 carts full of huge boxes, I have a medium size suv and I could have squeezed it in but the lady sat down inside and did nothing and the guy was annoyed that I had my gym bag and a couple of other things in my trunk. I could have fit the stuff in but the attitude and lack of cooperation called for a cancel sorry I can't fit this in here I'm not an uhaul.


Good for you


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Park your car in the parking lot away from paxs view, turn off your car and get out of your car and bring your phone with you to the entrance, it will appear as if you arrived and you will start the timer, the pax won't notice you cause they are looking for a car, try to locate your pax, looking for you, calling you, texting you etc, if it's worth it pick them up if not wait, cancel and collect. ??


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Lovelife said:


> Unfortunately I have picked up plenty of pax with groceries. Since I was parked right in front of them I didn't cancel. Not once did any of them tipped me despite the fact that I helped them with their groceries except one lady. I was sitting at shop rite parking lot when I got a ping at shop rite. As I was pulling up to the front I see my pax full of groceries. I cancelled right away especially since he ordered uber pool. So, what's your experience with pax with groceries? Btw, I don't mind if they have few bags they are carrying. But when they have a cart full of groceries then no.


I only ever did one supermarket pickup attempt. I rolled up and popped the trunk. The large, sturdily built lady loaded her bags into the trunk. She got in the car in a huff and ignored me when I said hello. She then asked, "is it normal for you not to lift a finger to help passengers with their bags? I mean, you guys work for tips, right?".

I immediately ejected the pax and unloaded her bags onto the sidewalk.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I only ever did one supermarket pickup attempt. I rolled up and popped the trunk. The large, sturdily built lady loaded her bags into the trunk. She got in the car in a huff and ignored me when I said hello. She then asked, "is it normal for you not to lift a finger to help passengers with their bags? I mean, you guys work for tips, right?".
> 
> I immediately ejected the pax and unloaded her bags onto the sidewalk.


What a satisfying story. I would have been tempted to say "I don't know, how much are you paying?" and then ended the ride regardless of the amount she said.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Took a ping yesterday. Accepted and it and the pick-up read Wal-mart.


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

Took a ping the other night for 101 North Broad Street in Philly. The GPS and pin, however, direct me to go towards the pin located east of Broad on Arch Street. However, I was caught in the left lane so unable in time to get into the right lane to take Juniper Street to Arch. Therefore, I simply drove up the next block, changed lanes in the next block, and parked at 101 North Broad around the corner from the pin. 

Pax apparently notices the erroneous pickup address after watching my ant park there in the app so she then changes her pickup location to 1348 Arch Street at her pin around the corner. She then texts me that she’s at the new Trader Joe’s supermarket there. She asks if I can drive to her since she has “groceries.”

In hindsight, I either should have cancelled or walked around the corner to meet her. It’s one-way streets down there. That meant I had to drive a half mile around the block to get in front of her.

Finally, I drove up to her. She only had two medium-size grocery bags! She brought them into the backseat with her. I pointed to the corner of Broad & Arch about 15 yards away and told her I only had been parked right around that corner! She replied that she guesses she could have walked to me. Uh... ya think? 

I gave her the silent treatment for the two mile trip and two stars.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Yes, I pick up their cancelation fee while I driving around the parking lot


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> 1st day picked up a walmart that was 2015
> 
> havent picked a walmart since
> 
> ...


Whos left? Lol


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Had MediCal Pax, as in free ride for them. Poxled up at WalMart where they got their prescription. Had full cart plus large ironing board. They were simply abusing the system. I left them there. Told them they can call MediCal transportation and explain how they violated the rules.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> Whos left? Lol


$65+xl biz travellers that tip $10+ going to the airport no one else literally matter period

airport is $40-50+ per hour after costs all other ride are $4 an hour

duh wtf i look like taking you somewhere for $4 that will take close to the same hour total to get back home since im not going to live in my car or loiter on someonelse property/neighborhood hoping it takes a min for another $4 ride & not hours lol & then miss out on the equivilant of 20-30 rides for 1? plus i wouldnt give a friend a ride 30 years ago for $4 gross lmao im not a child

i leave those rides for the future failures who act like employees & go on quests, challenges, streaks, & work for bonuses, rewards paid from money stolen from them lmao & who trade labor for snacks, coupons, stars, badges, and "pro" status

1 ride a day im good its an extra 1500$ a month 2 is normal if i wasnt a weed head & felt like driving during rush hours i could prob do 3 or 4 daily but my time is valuable so id rather play ghost car degrade the experience & smoke doobies

the algo thinks its so clever it says hey we gave em a $40+ ride thats 4+ hours min wage we can now flood him with $4 rides for the next 4 hours & itll average out haha nope ignore ignore screen cancel bingo a legal ride thanks see ya soon while some cockroach whose been parked nearby waited 2+ hours for my $4 reject see ya 96%er dont come back round here its a terrible area ; )


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> i leave those rides for the future failures who act like employees & go on quests, challenges, streaks, & work for bonuses, rewards paid from money stolen from them lmao & who trade labor for snacks, coupons, stars, badges, and "pro" status


Ok ok i was joking...smoke more lol


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

When you live in a collage town it comes with the territory.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

My response to the OP is: All the time.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Lovelife said:


> Unfortunately I have picked up plenty of pax with groceries. Since I was parked right in front of them I didn't cancel. Not once did any of them tipped me despite the fact that I helped them with their groceries except one lady. I was sitting at shop rite parking lot when I got a ping at shop rite. As I was pulling up to the front I see my pax full of groceries. I cancelled right away especially since he ordered uber pool. So, what's your experience with pax with groceries? Btw, I don't mind if they have few bags they are carrying. But when they have a cart full of groceries then no.


Cancel and move on. Then again, if the ping discloses a grocery store, decline.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> , "is it normal for you not to lift a finger to help passengers with their bags? I mean, you guys work for tips, right?".


Well, Lady, we thought we did, see, but after a couple of times of like doing it & not getting no tip , so we just like had to cut it out, you know?


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

I like to pick up packs from the dispensaries are usually very happy.it's usually people from out-of-state who can't buy pot at home.a man from Alabama held up his little pot bag and said with what he had in his hand he would go to jail for 10 years at home.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Lovelife said:


> Unfortunately I have picked up plenty of pax with groceries. Since I was parked right in front of them I didn't cancel. Not once did any of them tipped me despite the fact that I helped them with their groceries except one lady. I was sitting at shop rite parking lot when I got a ping at shop rite. As I was pulling up to the front I see my pax full of groceries. I cancelled right away especially since he ordered uber pool. So, what's your experience with pax with groceries? Btw, I don't mind if they have few bags they are carrying. But when they have a cart full of groceries then no.


Paxs think they are entitled to get a 5 star service for chump change. Once I park the car outside the grocery store, pax will go straight inside the car and expect me to pick the grocery cart, put it inside my vehicle and when reach at their destination, expect me to carry it inside their apartment. As usual, no tips. No thanks. After few incidents, if somehow I got ping from the grocery store, I passed right in front of the pax while waving goodbye. I wonder what they were thinking at that time?


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I only ever did one supermarket pickup attempt. I rolled up and popped the trunk. The large, sturdily built lady loaded her bags into the trunk. She got in the car in a huff and ignored me when I said hello. She then asked, "is it normal for you not to lift a finger to help passengers with their bags? I mean, you guys work for tips, right?".
> 
> I immediately ejected the pax and unloaded her bags onto the sidewalk.


.

Should said I don't know why but Uber paxs rarely tip,even when offering extra help. I'm not trying to be rude it's just mine and other pax experience.

Even if they don't care,they get the message. I worked at a convience store and a lady was trying to get an Uber . She probably had a mile ride. After 2am you might have one to 3 drivers thats 10 to 15 min away.

The lady is telling me the guy not even moving any more. I told her u always request an Uber around now. The driver could be 15 min away and meet u and drive 5 min. Than 15 min back home to make 5$. The driver doesn't see where your going. He probably remembers u. She goes o I never knew that.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

tc49821 said:


> Should said I don't know why but Uber paxs rarely tip,even when offering extra help. I'm not trying to be rude it's just mine and other pax experience.


No, I find that trying to debate with morons is a fruitless exercise.


----------



## ChattaBilly (Jan 10, 2016)

$4.00 walmart ride with three pax, and 3 FULL CARTS! No more grocery store pickups for me. No tip either.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q:* Do you pick up pax with groceries? (title of topic)

*A:* Yes.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

Sometimes I do, when I do .. this is my tactic:

SITUATION #1
me: hi, how you doing
pax: hello, good
me: have any trouble getting an uBer today
pax: yes... first guy cancelled
me: oh yeah that happens - do you want to know why he cancelled
pax: yeah!
me: that's because it gets very discouraging picking up people at Walmarts. I mean we help load groceries, help unload - sometimes I even back up in a driveway so to make it easy to unload the bags and I even help and guess what - most people don't even tip! Pretty rude huh? 
pax: yea
me: that's why it's hard to get an uBer to come to Walmart.. and often we are a few miles away. My car costs me 40 cents a mile to drive.. so if i drove 5 miles I am already out $2

SITUATION #2
me: hi, how you doing
pax: hello, good
me: have any trouble getting an uBer today
pax: no - not at all 
me: man you were lucky most drivers cancel once they realize it's a Walmart
pax: really?
me: yup - that's because it gets very discouraging picking up people at Walmarts. I mean we help load groceries, help unload - sometimes I even back up in a driveway so to make it easy to unload the bags and I even help and guess what - most people don't even tip! Pretty rude huh? 
pax: yea
me: that's why it's hard to get an uBer to come to Walmart.. and often we are a few miles away. My car costs me 40 cents a mile to drive.. so if i drove 5 miles I am already out $2


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Almost every day -Wal-Mart.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

theMezz said:


> Sometimes I do, when I do .. this is my tactic:
> 
> SITUATION #1
> me: hi, how you doing
> ...


You forgot to finish the interaction...

theMezz: that's why it's hard to get an uBer to come to Walmart.. and often we are a few miles away. My car costs me 40 cents a mile to drive.. so if i drove 5 miles I am already out $2

AveragePerson: *looks at phone, checking social media while noding head*. Yeah that's very interesting what your saying and I hope Uber take better care of you in the future but I gotta listen to this conference call for my work with this Phone right now, so I need you to be silent if you don't mind. Can you help me load my cart up in the back, I just got out of surgery a while ago. Also please turn up the heat please, it's pretty chilly outside. The drivers I got so far was all really nice, they have water and gums to share. All this talking is making me dehydrated, do you have any water, preferably 100% pure coconut water or Fuji?

theMezz: ok sir. Please 5 &#127775; me.

AveragePerson: NP, 6 stars for sure!
*Forgets to rate - no rate no tip prompt* nice, looks like tip not needed is true.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

You voluntarily accepted the grocery rides-- then you get mad at the pax for it? What the?

Make up your mind. Either you take the ride because you want to do the ride, or you don't. Lecturing the pax for a decision you made, SMH. Hypricitical. You want to make a difference, don't take the ride.

Save the crap rides for ants who may more likely to quit. Besides, continuing to take unprofitable rides in the first place, is the reason they're still unprofitable.


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

You all keep passing up and/or canceling those Walmart rides.
I've only had three so far, but each one was amazed when I pulled up and popped the trunk. They tell me how I'm the third, fourth driver to show up, and the only one not to cancel. I help to load the bags, on a shower curtain to make sure nothing leaks on the carpeting. As we near their stop I ask if there will be anyone home to help unload, Each one immediately called home to get the kids to the curb as I pull up.
The shortest ride was seven miles (just checked) and he tipped as much as the fare. The lowest I got was $15, on this 7 mile trip.

Maybe it's because I only drive at night. I won't put up with the commuters. Did that for too many years working corporate jobs. But I have noticed that the fancier a pax is dressed, the more they think they deserve chauffeur service. If they are a real pita (pain in the arse) i rate them low the minute I drop them off, and always give the reason why in comments.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Yes I take them.
I start the trip immediately, before they start to load.
I never help pax for any loading or unloading, except for the elderly pax.


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Yes I take them.
> I start the trip immediately, before they start to load.
> I never help pax for any loading or unloading, except for the elderly pax.


I started the ride before they even reached the car all three times. 
I will help put the stuff in the car, but its up to them to take it out. 
I will not enter anyone's house, and prefer to stay in the line of sight of the dash cam (faces both ways).


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Lovelife said:


> Unfortunately I have picked up plenty of pax with groceries. Since I was parked right in front of them I didn't cancel. Not once did any of them tipped me despite the fact that I helped them with their groceries except one lady. I was sitting at shop rite parking lot when I got a ping at shop rite. As I was pulling up to the front I see my pax full of groceries. I cancelled right away especially since he ordered uber pool. So, what's your experience with pax with groceries? Btw, I don't mind if they have few bags they are carrying. But when they have a cart full of groceries then no.


Drove past and cancelled on one Tonite.... Right after I had just cancelled on a ride that had 2 stops... Called the guy and he ACTUALLY had plans on me taking him to Macy's to shop, then JCPenney's to shop... Hmmm I I wonder how that worked out for him...

These people have lost their minds.... And Im starting to get tired of the rides where I get a text message telling me im picking up a girlfriend or cousin... Cancelled on one of those tonite as well... not getting scammed.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

I feel like grocery passengers appreciate you most


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I pick-up at grocery stores in my area because the majority of the time they are retired people that are in town as they cruise around the coasts in their retirement boats and or cruise the country in their RV's. They usually only have a bag or two of items and most tip well. Plus the trips to the marinas are pretty decent trips that can also score another trip out with someone else during peak season. 

One time I did pull up to a lady with a cart full of groceries and 2 kids. She was in tears saying please don't cancel on me like the last 5 drivers did. I helped her load the groceries and unload the groceries. While on the way to her house she explained her husband was overseas in the military and her car was broke down and waiting for parts. She apologized for not having any cash and said she would take care of me in the app. 15 minutes later a $20.00 tip came through.

I have had a few with more items bags than I would prefer and also that did not tip, however at least in my area, the good out weight the bad by a lot.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

The real problem is the non tipping...


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

5☆OG said:


> The real problem is the non tipping...


I can confirm it's not a problem for me.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

EphLux said:


> I feel like grocery passengers appreciate you most


And how do you feel this... With cash or in app tipping? Oh wait you mean they say thanx for losing money.... Got it .


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> With cash or in app tipping?


I still haven't had a pax talk about tips or tipping. I certainly never bring it up; tacky.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I still haven't had a pax talk about tips or tipping. I certainly never bring it up; tacky.


there is a way to bring it up without bringing it up....very effective for me



5☆OG said:


> there is a way to bring it up without bringing it up....very effective for me


ill tell you whats tacky,customers who exploit the driver on a constant basis...my rating is 4.98,which infers that i should recieve a tip EVERY TIME!!!....I took the gloves off long ago on these people...i get paid one way or another....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> ill tell you whats tacky,customers who exploit the driver on a constant basis.


was it an accident you quoted yourself? odd. Anyway, I have a 4.99. Tip is kinda a rare thing for me. Tho the verbal praise is very real. They are surprised my vehicle is so 'nice' and want to know if it's new (it isn't). AND at end of ride thank me like I did them a big big favor. All that, and no tip. Did they abuse me? Exploit me? Hell no. Point A to Point B. That's the gig. Tips are for restaurant workers. RS it is hit and miss and miss and miss. No big deal. Sun will go down; sun will come up.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

SHalester said:


> was it an accident you quoted yourself? odd. Anyway, I have a 4.99. Tip is kinda a rare thing for me. Tho the verbal praise is very real. They are surprised my vehicle is so 'nice' and want to know if it's new (it isn't). AND at end of ride thank me like I did them a big big favor. All that, and no tip. Did they abuse me? Exploit me? Hell no. Point A to Point B. That's the gig. Tips are for restaurant workers. RS it is hit and miss and miss and miss. No big deal. Sun will go down; sun will come up.


i dont agree..im not a whipping post and i never will be


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

yawn


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> i dont agree..im not a whipping post and i never will be


unlike many here my feelings aren't the least be impacted by you not agreeing. Prefer it, even.
As to being a whipping post perhaps a customer facing position is not for you? Doesn't take much to offer a minimum of customer service during Point A to Point B. But, it is xmas so you do you and I'll do me. Merry Happy whatever


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

SHalester said:


> unlike many here my feelings aren't the least be impacted by you not agreeing. Prefer it, even.
> As to being a whipping post perhaps a customer facing position is not for you? Doesn't take much to offer a minimum of customer service during Point A to Point B. But, it is xmas so you do you and I'll do me. Merry Happy whatever


You speak as if you know me..news flash you dont...you wanna be a punk and take that abuse with a goofy grin on your face be my guest....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> You speak as if you know me.


only your posts. AND I rarely beleive all I see posted anyway. You feel abused, manipulated, whipped. But you project unto others where others might not agree to those terms. Agree to disagree. That is what forums are for, yeah? Merry Merry Happy Happy injected


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Driver Cat said:


> I hate these pick ups. There's a higher frequency of them on Lyft during daytime business hours. My last one happened to be at night time - two women at a Publix headed back to a Motel 6. It was a short distance so I already knew it was going to be a $3 fare with no tip. I oppened my trunk so they could load their groceries but made sure not move from my seat. Shortly after I got feedback from Lyft saying 'pax appreciate hep with loading their groceries, blah blah' to which I though they must be out of their ****** minds expecting us to dole out white glove services for poverty level fares.


Wow. Did you really get a message from Lyft (not just the passenger) telling you that you should help with groceries?

If so does anyone have a screenshot?



Nate5Star said:


> You all keep passing up and/or canceling those Walmart rides.
> I've only had three so far, but each one was amazed when I pulled up and popped the trunk. They tell me how I'm the third, fourth driver to show up, and the only one not to cancel. I help to load the bags, on a shower curtain to make sure nothing leaks on the carpeting. As we near their stop I ask if there will be anyone home to help unload, Each one immediately called home to get the kids to the curb as I pull up.
> The shortest ride was seven miles (just checked) and he tipped as much as the fare. The lowest I got was $15, on this 7 mile trip.
> 
> Maybe it's because I only drive at night. I won't put up with the commuters. Did that for too many years working corporate jobs. But I have noticed that the fancier a pax is dressed, the more they think they deserve chauffeur service. If they are a real pita (pain in the arse) i rate them low the minute I drop them off, and always give the reason why in comments.


I mean your experience is valid and you should primarily go by it to an extent, however, do you think those of us with thousands of rides are lying to you about this for some reason? Usually these rides suck. I think you just got lucky with those three rides. I suspect in a month or two you might see it a little differently...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> Usually these rides suck


because you had to get out of your car and assist? Always confused why store PU have to suck. To me just another part of the 'gig'. I'll help loading and unloading (to curb). Same with luggage. Not a huge deal for me. I start the ride the moment I begin helping and don't end it until I'm back ready to roll. Oh, but I guess I'm on an island. i prefer it, really.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

SHalester said:


> because you had to get out of your car and assist? Always confused why store PU have to suck. To me just another part of the 'gig'. I'll help loading and unloading (to curb). Same with luggage. Not a huge deal for me. I start the ride the moment I begin helping and don't end it until I'm back ready to roll. Oh, but I guess I'm on an island. i prefer it, really.


...for $3 and no tip? And you don't get sick of that? I guess you and I are just different but I personally feel my labor is worth more than that. I don't like being taken advantage of by either the passenger or the company. I did it just fine as a taxi driver (so it isn't because I am "lazy"). But with tip I was usually making at least $8 from these rides on average. It's different on rideshare. Most don't tip and the pay is far smaller.


----------

